

Chronic High Cholesterol Diet Produces Brain Damage - sayemm
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101124114550.htm

======
Udo
...in mice, at least. It is well-documented that high-fat, high-cholesterol
diets cause damage to the arterial lining due to inflammatory processes when
fatty macromolecules attach to the walls of blood vessels and cannot be
removed by the immune system (cellular debris from the immune reaction to this
is what constitutes arterial plaques). I think it's logical that brain tissue
also suffers through that mechanism, causing local ischemic micro-episodes and
possibly the migration of inflammation signals into the brain tissue, both of
which cannot be good for neurons.

